# 2002 passat w8 for sale



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

im trying to see how much i can get for my passat i paid 15 g's for it and changed all old parts runs perfect new everything clean record, im 16 and tis car isnt for me i put 3 g's in to it so ya , 
if anyone is interested comment me back or email me 
[email protected]
if possible anything over 15g's would be nice i bought it in june of 2007


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 passat w8 for sale (VWPassatW8_UA)*

how many miles what tranny, need a little more info


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: 2002 passat w8 for sale (jnesta21)*

auto trans , tiprtonic has a tv in side amazing sound system , and all maintance done trans oil change engine oil, brake pads new disks , timing belt 
im looking for an offer 15 and over if possible


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

No timing belt on the W8, they use a timing chain on the back of the engine. Unless you removed the engine and transmission to replace it, you replaced the AC/PS/Alternator below.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------

